# Swordfishing



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

Can anyone give me any advice on the best way to catch swordfish at the Steps. I am planning a trip to Petronius next weekend and plan on leaving mid morning to catch the afternoon yellowtail bite and then floating over the Steps at night for sword but I have never swordfished before. Bait, tackle, depth, any info would be greatly appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There have been multiple threads in the bluewater Q&A section on swordfishing how-to. I would do a quick check there. If you don't have luck, I'll send a detailed PM to you.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

*Will do*

I will take your advice and search but a pm would be most appreciated!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Here ya go fivestar, two great threads about it. Good luck.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/bluewater-catfishing-swordfish-how-38753/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/swordfishing-101-a-9275/


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanx tons!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

All good advice, I would add that unless it is slick calm a sea anchor can and will make the night more enjoyable, keeping the bow into the seas and preventing an annoying roll.


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Fivestar, how do you get sick of fishing out of Venice? Just looking to go some place where you can burn gas and not worry about any of those annoying drags screeming? Just kidding most of us would kill for a Venice trip.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

I have fished out of Venice my whole life, and while the fishing is 2nd to none that is all there is! The town sucks! Pensacola restaurants and night life are great, that's the reason for the change.


----------

